# Washing machine pan



## Rick18071 (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought there was somthing in the IRC about drain pans under washing machines that are above a finished floor but I can't find it.


----------



## Mule (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not in there. That may be why you can't find it


----------



## fatboy (Feb 11, 2011)

Yup, what Mule said..............


----------



## steveray (Feb 11, 2011)

Good idea...but not required...


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 11, 2011)

That Mule has some kick today! Watch out boys.


----------

